# Arno's Vale Cemetery



## night crawler (Oct 8, 2021)

My lad who is a mature art student has been told that it might be worth visiting Arno's Vale Cemetery in Bristol for some observation Drawing. I'd be up for going myself with my camera though am reluctant to take my New R6, one think getting mugged but now way am I letting over 3Ks worth of kit get nicked. What is the area like to walk around safe or doggy, Means I just take the compact and iPhone.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 13, 2021)

Ooh didnt know u were an R6 user, how are u getting on with it?
As u may know Im into bird photography too (the feathered kind) the auto eye tracking focus looks amazing but there is mixed feelings about some other features in the bird world


----------



## night crawler (Oct 13, 2021)

Awesome is all I can say but it is a giant leap from a 70D, I sold off all my EFS lenses and just have five now, one EF 100 2.8 which I use with the adaptory for it along with a Tamron 100-400 and Sigma 70-200 2.8 and the std RF 20-105 plus 28-240 neither of which are white lenses. I've not taken any birds other than the Kites that fly over our place. I'd love a 100-500 but that is a bit pricey so I'm waiting for Sigma to bring out a 150-600 with RF mount then I'll chop in my two EF lenses for it. The 100 my wife bought and it great for macro.
Truth it the camera is a bit complicated for me as mostly I use it to take photos in churches along with my iphone which is awesome for photos I find.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 13, 2021)

Thats a good selection there. I use a 7dmk 2 with the sigma 150-600 for my birds.
I have a lovely tokina 10-20 f2.8 for my exploring pics.
The issue with mirrorless "was" shutter speeds for wildlife but that seems to be well & truley solved now. TBh their new eye tracker tech is making a mockery of wildlife photography its almost too easy.
Problem with my set up its pretty heavy, during lockdown I was walking 15-18mile with that round my neck lol & its not very good in anything but best light as the lens is f6 when extended. Im constantly fighting with having to raise iso or lower shutter speed causing bluring. I have a managed a few decent pics over the last few years though.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 13, 2021)

One of the cameras I considered, the 150-600 with the crop factor gives you nearly 1000 mm there photos I showed were with the 400 mm lens I have. It's tempting to get the 600 or 800 RF lens canon do because they give good results, I just prefer zoom to prime. I know what you mean about the weight of them, when I first looked into upgradeing to a 70D I thought about the 7 or 5D but I found them difficult to hold at the time, this one seems quite light in comparison have a little read


----------



## backwell staff (Oct 30, 2021)

night crawler said:


> My lad who is a mature art student has been told that it might be worth visiting Arno's Vale Cemetery in Bristol for some observation Drawing. I'd be up for going myself with my camera though am reluctant to take my New R6, one think getting mugged but now way am I letting over 3Ks worth of kit get nicked. What is the area like to walk around safe or doggy, Means I just take the compact and iPhone.


Its a bit of a dead place. Dont go in there at night though.. I would say it is safer than anywhere.
Just go for it


----------



## night crawler (Oct 30, 2021)

Not a place to go tomorrow night then


----------



## backwell staff (Oct 30, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Not a place to go tomorrow night then


ahaha maybe not


----------



## wolfism (Oct 31, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> TBh their new eye tracker tech is making a mockery of wildlife photography its almost too easy.


Interesting you should mention that, my film camera is a Canon EOS3 (over 20 years old but I bought it in 2007ish) and it has eye tracking focus. I don't really use it because I mainly shoot buildings and they don'tmove very fast - but always wondered why Canon didn't fit it to some of the higher spec digital bodies. Looks like they've finally decided to make use of the tech...


----------



## night crawler (Oct 31, 2021)

Now there is a thing, my Pentax ME super was bought in 2004 though I have not used that in years. Now a days I mostly use the R6 and iPhone


----------

